# Should Drivers Stop Tipping Everyone Else?



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I just read the story about the senior citizen uber driver who drove a 16 hour uber ride for $9 an hour and no tip. While I haven't done uber myself, I've seen what its done to the industry as a whole, which is destroy the culture of gratuity that supplements horrendously low wages.

I recently figured I may as well stop going to establishments that expect tips. Alot of those employees that work for tips now take uber and don't tip, when they used to take taxis and tipped big because it was part of the culture. Theres no reason to patronize these people anymore.

Its one thing that jobs shift within a sector, forcing people out of taxis and into rideshare. Its another thing altogether that one company changes the culture so much that they eliminate the gratuity that made it worthwhile to begin with, for everyone. Not to mention the customers who still receive tips and are trained to take advantage of others.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

Not sure if that's related or even a valid argument. People assume we make good money and so don't feel the need to tip. We need to inform the Customer that this isn't always the case. Doesn't mean we screw over other hospitality workers bc some people don't tip. Wrong mentality


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> Not sure if that's related or even a valid argument. People assume we make good money and so don't feel the need to tip. We need to inform the Customer that this isn't always the case. Doesn't mean we screw over other hospitality workers bc some people don't tip. Wrong mentality


When you say some people you mean most people, right?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Correct. Work for $3 an hour while the hospitality industry gets tipped.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> When you say dome people you mean most people, right?


Nowhere in my comment does it say dome...


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

I see it as two wrongs don't make a right, but I'm biased because I spent 18 years in the restaurant biz.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> When you say some people you mean most people, right?


typo. Meant some. And you knew that I'm sure.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

I don't think negative reinforcement is going to serve the intended purpose here. It might help if other hospitality/service workers saw TNC drivers as part of their ranks, though. If a driver pulls up to a restaurant to pick up a minimum wage income waitress or kitchen staff worker in a car that looks new,shiny & expensive, though.. their first impression is going to be that we must be making that $30/hr advertised by the TNCs. They don't know about the expenses we incur, and if they ask.. it's our duty to explain the expenses to them. Let's educate, not punish.

Here's an example: I've seen drivers post that they wanted to put a sarcastic 5-star comment at the bottom of a restaurant receipt instead of a gratuity amount. The only thing this will do is make an association in the worker's mind that TNC drivers are all non-tipping jerks, and the driver that picks them up is going to get punished with no tip and a low rating as a result. 
I'd suggest adding a tip slightly over 25%, and a comment along the lines of "Thank you for your 5-star service to a fellow minimum wage worker (an Uber driver)". Reserve your punishment for the wealthy who can afford to tip generously *and* understand the difference between revenue and income, but don't.

And if you ever need a ride.. don't choose Uber unless they're the only game in town. Drivers should give their business to TNCs with in-app tipping options whenever possible.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Everyone should watch "black mirror" on netflix season 3 episode 1. After people watch it this business will instantly auto correct. Enjoy


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm all about positive reinforcement of the tipping culture. I may have put together a great system to generate tips. I hope my efforts will continue to translate into more tips, making tipping normal for Uber drivers.

This weekend, I had a 57% tipping rate. Friday was 70%, Saturday was 46%. Total earned in tips just under $120 between 26 rides. I had brought out my new Tablet slideshow for that weekend and seems to be a huge success:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/slideshow-app-for-android.132681/

The weekend I worked before, NYE, I earned $240 in tips between Friday and Saturday. That weekend was the first weekend I used my new lighted tip sign. The tips were bigger, lots of $20 and a $50... but I figured that was a fluke for NYE, people were being more generous. Friday was the higher tip day than Saturday. $190 on friday, $50 on saturday.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/back-lit-signs.119143/#post-1890995

It's a small sample size, we'll see what happens this coming weekend.

My preliminary theory is that there's more older, working professionals (mid 30's and up) going out friday night while saturday is more of the younger (low/mid 20's)

Stop tipping others is not an option in my book. I'm going to tip that delivery guy that brings my food to me. Why? Because he'll be delivering to me again, more than likely, as I order from the same place often. There's a lot of time between him leaving the restaurant to arriving at my door step that he's alone with my food. I'd rather he be happy to deliver to me during these unsupervised moments with my food....

Similarly at restaurants....


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Well you bring up a good point. Why do Uber Drivers not deserve a tip, but a waiter or waitress does or bartender does? Or why do taxi drivers deserve a tip? Lets think about that for a minute. Who is the culprit of all this?


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Waitress get paid like 3.oo per hour, industry standard. The industries of waitressing and uber driving aren't comparable.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

The culprit is uber. They bent us all over and said "pucker up in the name of progress" which really means they will steal fares from paul (taxis and existing black fleets or cabs) and give it to peter (the guy that just got his license or the guy that is desperate enough to drive people for minimum wage). The only solution is for uber to get sued into oblivion because their service in reality is shit.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

jfinks said:


> Waitress get paid like 3.oo per hour, industry standard. The industries of waitressing and uber driving aren't comparable.


I thought they got paid like 10?


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

$2.13

The American federal government requires a wage of at least *$2.13* per hour be paid to employees that receive at least *$30* per month in tips. If wages and tips do not equal the federal minimum wage of *$7.25* per hour during any pay period, the employer is required to increase cash wages to compensate.

So basically 90% of wait staff pay is gonna be tips. Whereas Uber it is flipped 90% per mile and maybe 10% non required tips. Totally different industries.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Of course the hourly rate of wait staff can vary depending on the management, but historically they are payed far below minimum wage, relying heavily on tips to cover their bills.

Personally, I'd rather required tipping be removed from our culture. Tip if you feel like it, if you want to, but it should be a bonus for that individual. It shouldn't be required for their livelihood.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> The culprit is uber. They bent us all over and said "pucker up in the name of progress" which really means they will steal fares from paul (taxis and existing black fleets or cabs) and give it to peter (the guy that just got his license or the guy that is desperate enough to drive people for minimum wage). The only solution is for uber to get sued into oblivion because their service in reality is shit.


In the eyes of most customers Uber is great. Drivers, increasingly the sentiment is negative... What matters is the customer when there is a constant inflow of drivers willing to join.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

The culprit is restaurants. Why don't they just pay their employees properly?


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> The culprit is restaurants. Why don't they just pay their employees properly?


Tradition, and I'm sure good wait staff is paid far better than any "proper" or structured wage.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> The culprit is restaurants. Why don't they just pay their employees properly?


The system is the way it is. For the sake of argument, if tipping stopped and restaurants paid much more to servers, who do you think pays the difference? The restaurant owner or the consumer? In other words, once restaurants are forced to pay more, the cost difference is passed on to the consumer in the form of higher prices for all food and drinks. In all likelihood, the consumer would end up paying more than they currently do.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

And to further add...at most good restaurants, servers would actually make less money.

If you think a server wants higher pay vs tips at a busy, medium to high end restaurant or bar, you are sadly mistaken.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

jp300h said:


> The system is the way it is. For the sake of argument, if tipping stopped and restaurants paid much more to servers, who do you think pays the difference? The restaurant owner or the consumer? In other words, once restaurants are forced to pay more, the cost difference is passed on to the consumer in the form of higher prices for all food and drinks. In all likelihood, the consumer would end up paying more than they currently do.


That's kinda of a garbage argument perpetuated by the same people at uber. Pay people low so they can suffer and the customer is happy. Don't have a business if you can employ at less minimum wage people. My gf works at a restaurant. Thr owner buys his whole family cars of the year, play vacations and I assume lavish properties and homes. These owners aren't hurting for money so I despise the reason that you can't pay people is bc you'd go bankrupt.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> The culprit is restaurants. Why don't they just pay their employees properly?


Because quite possibly, if the waiter gets paid the same whether or not you get your refill of iced tea, or your food is right, you will end up getting the same service you get at the DMV, shitty.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

jp300h said:


> The system is the way it is. For the sake of argument, if tipping stopped and restaurants paid much more to servers, who do you think pays the difference? The restaurant owner or the consumer? In other words, once restaurants are forced to pay more, the cost difference is passed on to the consumer in the form of higher prices for all food and drinks. In all likelihood, the consumer would end up paying more than they currently do.


Probably would end up paying 15-20% more, the cost of the tips.

In comparison to tips from uber pax, I'm not sure if driving from point A to point B is really a tippable service. What special skills did it take to do that? A good wait staff can take orders and deliver them for up to 40 customers at a time. There is a lot more skill in that than driving from Point A to Point B.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> That's kinda of a garbage argument perpetuated by the same people at uber. Pay people low so they can suffer and the customer is happy. Don't have a business if you can employ at less minimum wage people. My gf works at a restaurant. Thr owner buys his whole family cars of the year, play vacations and I assume lavish properties and homes. These owners aren't hurting for money so I despise the reason that you can't pay people is bc you'd go bankrupt.


If by garbage, you mean very astute and incredibly accurate, then I whole hardily agree. Restaurants on the whole have paper thin margins. So that much increase in labor is absolutely being passed on to the consumer. For every owner like the one you described, there are 9 struggling to keep the doors open and provide for their families.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

jfinks said:


> Probably would end up paying 15-20% more, the cost of the tips.
> 
> In comparison to tips from uber pax, I'm not sure if driving from point A to point B is really a tippable service. What special skills did it take to do that? A good wait staff can take orders and deliver them for up to 40 customers at a time. There is a lot more skill in that than driving from Point A to Point B.


I agree that serving is way more complicated than ubering. Significantly more. I believe your 15-20% estimate is low though. Going from $2-3 am hour pay to $10ish an hour is a 500% increase in labor cost. More than likely food cost would rise a minimum of 30%


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

And for the record...I'm not talking out my ass here. Raise your hand if you have ever owned a bar or restaurant. Since you can't see...my hand is raised. I am speaking from real world experience.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

jp300h said:


> I agree that serving is way more complicated than ubering. Significantly more. I believe your 15-20% estimate is low though. Going from $2-3 am hour pay to $10ish an hour is a 500% increase in labor cost. More than likely food cost would rise a minimum of 30%


I'd think it would balance out at an even 25%, which is what the average person tips.

So my argument is, what's the difference between paying $100 + 20% tip versus just paying $120 and not be obligated to tip?


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I'd think it would balance out at an even 25%, which is what the average person tips.
> 
> So my argument is, what's the difference between paying $100 + 20% tip versus just paying $120 and not be obligated to tip?


The average person most certainly does not tip servers 25%

And again, from experience, the food/drink cost would increase 30%+


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

jp300h said:


> If by garbage, you mean very astute and incredibly accurate, then I whole hardily agree. Restaurants on the whole have paper thin margins. So that much increase in labor is absolutely being passed on to the consumer. For every owner like the one you described, there are 9 struggling to keep the doors open and provide for their families.


Rofl if by accurate you mean incredibly wrong, then sure. I realize restaurants have thin margins, how is that the fault of the employee? So because the SBO doesn't know business, the employee has to suffer with getting crap pay and shotty tips. What kind of business is that? How are you advocating for that, then criticizing uber for the same thing. Haha you funny man. And that's false, it's more like 4 compared to 6 who do great.

Son, if you can't make money from a bar, there's no hope for you.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> Rofl if by accurate you mean incredibly wrong, then sure. I realize restaurants have thin margins, how is that the fault of the employee? So because the SBO doesn't know business, the employee has to suffer with getting crap pay and shotty tips. What kind of business is that? How are you advocating for that, then criticizing uber for the same thing. Haha you funny man. And that's false, it's more like 4 compared to 6 who do great.


I don't need to argue what I know is correct. If you want to believe otherwise, there is nothing I can do.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

jp300h said:


> And for the record...I'm not talking out my ass here. Raise your hand if you have ever owned a bar or restaurant. Since you can't see...my hand is raised. I am speaking from real world experience.


That's good to know. How many tables would you say an average wait staff services in any given hour?


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

jp300h said:


> I don't need to argue what I know is correct. If you want to believe otherwise, there is nothing I can do.


Like I said, if it is correct then a) why are you complaining about uber doing the same thing, and b) why does the employee have to suffer for the bad business decisions of the owner?

Any answers....


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

jp300h said:


> The average person most certainly does not tip servers 25%
> 
> And again, from experience, the food/drink cost would increase 30%+


Isn't 20% the minimum people tip?



SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> Like I said, if it is correct then a) why are you complaining about uber doing the same thing, and b) *why does the employee have to suffer for the bad business decisions of the owner?*
> 
> Any answers....


Highlighted: That's the case in just about every business in the world. Employees routinely suffer due to bad business decisions by owner and managers...


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

jp300h said:


> If by garbage, you mean very astute and incredibly accurate, then I whole hardily agree. Restaurants on the whole have paper thin margins. So that much increase in labor is absolutely being passed on to the consumer. For every owner like the one you described, there are 9 struggling to keep the doors open and provide for their families.


Yep, I have been the GM of a few restaurants. 7% profit margin is pretty good.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> That's good to know. How many tables would you say an average wait staff services in any given hour?


Its depends on the type of restaurant. Is it a "turn and burn"? A service heavy restaurant? One that is pushing up sells (ie dessert and more importantly alcohol)?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I recently figured I may as well stop going to establishments that expect tips. Alot of those employees that work for tips now take uber and don't tip, when they used to take taxis and tipped big because it was part of the culture. Theres no reason to patronize these people anymore.
> 
> Its one thing that jobs shift within a sector, forcing people out of taxis and into rideshare. Its another thing altogether that one company changes the culture so much that they eliminate the gratuity that made it worthwhile to begin with, for everyone. Not to mention the customers who still receive tips and are trained to take advantage of others.


In the food industry, those who don't care to tip, they dine at McDonald's and other fast service counter restaurants. Its part of the etiquette of going through the drive thru or eating in the joint, you don't tip there. Before fast food caught in the 60's and 70's, everyone who served food expected tips.

Uber is just similar to the Fast Food revolution of 50 years ago, the partners are on the cutting edge- and the no-tipping protocol is just part of it. Did McDonald's workers object to the non-tipping policy when it was established there? I don't know, we didn't have the internet then.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Isn't 20% the minimum people tip?


No people routinely tip in the 15% range...20% is "good"....25% is few and far between



steveK2016 said:


> Highlighted: That's the case in just about every business in the world. Employees routinely suffer due to bad business decisions by owner and managers...


Not bad decisions at all. Again, any server in a good restaurant would prefer the current system over a flat $10-15/hrs as they can make significantly more.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

We have restauraunts here that have eliminated tipping and pay 15 an hour.The results are good.

https://www.google.com/amp/seattle....e-successful-so-far?client=ms-android-verizon


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> The culprit is restaurants. Why don't they just pay their employees properly?


They could but then customers will either pay more money for sit down restaurants or restaurants will be more of the fast food type.

One of the selling points of tipping is to ensure the customer gets great service. Tipping taps into servers motivations to do the best job they can for the current circumstances.

Just think about it, if the server is going to get paid the same amount of money no matter how much effort the server puts into their work, then where is the incentive to make sure your order is correct, cups are full and food is out in a timely manner?

Are they supposed to get set wages but their incentives should be star ratings? Is the direction of the country scare tactics for good service?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

jp300h said:


> No people routinely tip in the 15% range...20% is "good"....25% is few and far between
> 
> Not bad decisions at all. Again, any server in a good restaurant would prefer the current system over a flat $10-15/hrs as they can make significantly more.


Well i guess I'm a "good" tipper then!

And my comment about bad decisions was based on generality that any given business, the employee will suffer from bad management decision. Whether that bad management decision caused the need to downsize or even close the business down, etc.... at the end, the employee will suffer. Not a concept exclusive to Uber or Restaurants...


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> Like I said, if it is correct then a) why are you complaining about uber doing the same thing, and b) why does the employee have to suffer for the bad business decisions of the owner?
> 
> Any answers....


Yes. I have already answered "b" twice now. But since you appear to be a little dense, I'll answer a third time. Employees at good restaurants WILL make more under current system than a flat rate.

As for "a", please show me where I "complain" about uber doing the same?

Any answers....[/QUOTE]


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> We have restauraunts here that have eliminated tipping and pay 15 an hour.The results are good.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/seattle....e-successful-so-far?client=ms-android-verizon


True but they are passing the difference to the customer. Hence the rates had to be raised to make all parties happy.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> We have restauraunts here that have eliminated tipping and pay 15 an hour.The results are good.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/seattle....e-successful-so-far?client=ms-android-verizon


Servers at busy/ good restaurants will clear much more than $15/hr...so if I were them, I'd be mad at that.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Servers at busy/ good restaurants will clear much more than $15/hr...so if I were them, I'd be mad at that.


Not when its slow and thats the key to a min wage. Rather than hoping you have a good day you know what you are getting. Kind of like how you can Uber and make 20 bucks in 4 hours and hit the jackpot with 120 in 4. I would rather just get a solid 20-25 consistently.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I'd think it would balance out at an even 25%, which is what the average person tips.
> 
> So my argument is, what's the difference between paying $100 + 20% tip versus just paying $120 and not be obligated to tip?


Because you tip more or less for better or worse service. It is an incentive for better service.

How it relates to Ubering is difficult.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Not when its slow and thats the key to a min wage. Rather than hoping you have a good day you know what you are getting. Kind of like how you can Uber and make 20 bucks in 4 hours and hit the jackpot with 120 in 4. I would rather just get a solid 20-25 consistently.


Even taking slow days into consideration, a server at a good restaurant will clear $15+ hr. At waffle house, no. But at a decent restaurant where avg. Ticket is $20/person, then absolutely.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Average at decent restaurant is 4 tables with 2 people @$20/person or $160/hr. 15% tip equates to $24/hr...20% would be $32.00/hr. To tell them that tips will be excluded and they now make $15.00/hr would piss them off.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

At the end of the day, this conversation has gotten WAY off track. Restaurants don't have a whole lot of room to raise prices and pay employees more (while still getting tipped) uber on the other hand can easily double prices AND implement tipping. THAT is the major difference and why the two scenarios can not honestly be compared apples to apples.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

jp300h said:


> Yes. I have already answered "b" twice now. But since you appear to be a little dense, I'll answer a third time. Employees at good restaurants WILL make more under current system than a flat rate.
> 
> As for "a", please show me where I "complain" about uber doing the same?
> 
> Any answers....


[/QUOTE]

No you haven't answered anything. And I know you really didn't work in restaurants bc my gf is top earner and most requested server at her work. Monday she cleared less than $10 for over 6 hours of work. This whole thing where you say you can predict tipping is b.s.. the point I'm making is you can't predict tips, therefore the minimum wage for servers should be raised. You're saying let servers just their work their ass for measley trashy tips bc the owner is an incompetent Manager.

At least pay the federal wage, and keep half the tips. Such bullshit that people have to beg like dogs for change bc IBO dont have the foresight or intelligence to run a business.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

jp300h said:


> uber on the other hand can easily double prices AND implement tipping.


Maybe they can do it, but it wouldn't necessarily be easy.

The barriers aren't that high for new competitors to come into the ride share business, and rising prices would create a demand as it would attract more drivers but also a reduction in the number of people wanting to ride.

Lastly, the public might get upset in some places with a much bigger price on Uber services, there would be a call in some jurisdictions to regulate the price of Uber.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> No you haven't answered anything. And I know you really didn't work in restaurants bc my gf is top earner and most requested server at her work. Monday she cleared less than $10 for over 6 hours of work. This whole thing where you say you can predict tipping is b.s.. the point I'm making is you can't predict tips, therefore the minimum wage for servers should be raised. You're saying let servers just their work their ass for measley trashy tips bc the owner is an incompetent Manager.
> 
> At least pay the federal wage, and keep half the tips. Such bullshit that people have to beg like dogs for change bc IBO dont have the foresight or intelligence to run a business.


Wow...you saying "you know" just proves how closed minded and wrong you are. If she made $10 or less as "top server", then she needs to find a new restaurant to work at...real simple really. Remember I disqualified waffle house in my earlier statement.

Also, I never "predicted" anything...just gave examples of averages.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

jp300h said:


> Wow...you saying "you know" just proves how closed minded and wrong you are. If she made $10 or less as "top server", then she needs to find a new restaurant to work at...real simple really. Remember I disqualified waffle house in my earlier statement.


Lol ad homs, good one. She doesn't work at waffle house, though I imagine you probably owned one and it fell through. That's ok man, one day you won't own a garbage restaurant and try to pass it off as the real thing. She works for the owner of a major city Diner here in the city. He opened up a new Mexican place and it's the region and state where the south gives people crappy tips bc it's "optional". Like I said, buying new Mercedes every year while servers barely make it. He's gaming the system by crying wolf to the legislature.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> No you haven't answered anything.


I answered everything!



SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> And I know you really didn't work in restaurants bc my gf is top earner and most requested server at her work. Monday she cleared less than $10 for over 6 hours of work


There is 0% chance of "top earner" at decent restaurant making just $10/hr. Either you are lying, or she is working at some shitty truckstop diner.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> Lol ad homs, good one. She doesn't work at waffle house, though I imagine you probably owned one and it fell through. That's ok man, one day you won't own a garbage restaurant and try to pass it off as the real thing. She works for the owner of a major city Diner here in the city. He opened up a new Mexican place and it's the region and state where the south gives people crappy tips bc it's "optional". Like I said, buying new Mercedes every year while servers barely make it. He's gaming the system by crying wolf to the legislature.


I wish I owned a waffle house. I wouldn't be in the position I'm in now. I owned an upscale restaurant/ bar in prime downtown area. My downfall was a nut job business partner who cost me everything. Because of him, we lost liquor license and investor shortly after opening to 5 star reviews.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> Lol ad homs, good one. She doesn't work at waffle house, though I imagine you probably owned one and it fell through. That's ok man, one day you won't own a garbage restaurant and try to pass it off as the real thing. She works for the owner of a major city Diner here in the city. He opened up a new Mexican place and it's the region and state where the south gives people crappy tips bc it's "optional". Like I said, buying new Mercedes every year while servers barely make it. He's gaming the system by crying wolf to the legislature.


And again, you can't take that one example of an owner and spread it out to encompass all restaurants. And as you also mention, he owns multiple restaurants, so yes, his income will be exponentially greater with each one he opens. (assuming they are profitable) many restaurants take years to be truly profitable. Many, many more don't make it that long.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

jfinks said:


> Waitress get paid like 3.oo per hour, industry standard. The industries of waitressing and uber driving aren't comparable.


Maybe where you live, but not in California. I don't believe in tipping and I tip better than everyone I know.

That being said....

Once the minimum wage hits $15 an hour, I no longer tip in that area. If they add some amount to cover benefits, I no longer tip there.

New experiment for 2017.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> I don't believe in tipping and I tip better than everyone I know..


That doesn't even make sense. Are you saying you don't believe in tipping, therefore don't or don't believe in tipping, but still do anyway?



Red Leader said:


> Once the minimum wage hits $15 an hour, I no longer tip in that area. If they add some amount to cover benefits, I no longer tip there.


You'll still be tipping... in the form of higher food/drink costs


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

jp300h said:


> That doesn't even make sense. Are you saying you don't believe in tipping, therefore don't or don't believe in tipping, but still do anyway?
> 
> You'll still be tipping... in the form of higher food/drink costs


Does it matter if it makes sense to you?

As for paying higher food prices. I'm good with that and have advocated it for 35 years. The price doesn't have to go up that much to cover the cost. People might claim otherwise, but it just ain't so.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Does it matter if it makes sense to you?


If you are trying to make a point on a message board, then yes it matters if it makes sense to the reader/audience. if you are just randomly rambling on like this is your freaking diary then no.



Red Leader said:


> As for paying higher food prices. I'm good with that and have advocated it for 35 years. The price doesn't have to go up that much to cover the cost. People might claim otherwise, but it just ain't so.


I love how all of you people who have never been in the industry at a level that would have insight into actual costs and margins claim to know what is and is not so.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

jp300h said:


> I love how all of you people


I'll go ahead and save you the trouble of making a funny reference to this statement...


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

jp300h said:


> If you are trying to make a point on a message board, then yes it matters if it makes sense to the reader/audience. if you are just randomly rambling on like this is your freaking diary then no.
> 
> I love how all of you people who have never been in the industry at a level that would have insight into actual costs and margins claim to know what is and is not so.


Let's see....

I do and support things I dont believe in...all the time. Just because I dont think it's right, doesn't mean I am right. I don't purport to know everything, I just act like I do. On occasion I will vote for taxes I dont believe are needed simply because maybe there is something I am missing. Either way, feel free to come here and I will introduce you to the wait staff at the places I frequent and you can ask them about me. One lady brought me the wrong breakfast one day. Eh...big deal. It was about the same amount and I tipped her the same I always do. I'm pretty much a very simple customer.

As for never having been in the industry, you are right. Save for working at a pizza joint during the summer after high school with a bunch of friends.....I don't even consider that to have been in the industry. But...

I have relatives who have started and ran resturants. Relatives who have run well known chains of restaurants. And other relatives who have made their life and career in the restaurant business. One who worked their job from base meat cutter to pretty much over seeing all the restaurants. We won't even talk about my friend who started as the fry guy at Burger King and ended up making a couple hundred grand a year working his way into corporate.

So, I will take their combinied experience as sound information.

What I find interesting are your basic assumptions. Well, I dont find them interesting as much as they seem to be the ramblings of some guys internet diary.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Let's see....
> 
> I do and support things I dont believe in...all the time. Just because I dont think it's right, doesn't mean I am right. I don't purport to know everything, I just act like I do. On occasion I will vote for taxes I dont believe are needed simply because maybe there is something I am missing. Either way, feel free to come here and I will introduce you to the wait staff at the places I frequent and you can ask them about me. One lady brought me the wrong breakfast one day. Eh...big deal. It was about the same amount and I tipped her the same I always do. I'm pretty much a very simple customer.
> 
> ...


As for everything posted above... Fair enough and point taking.
Only thing I would add is I did not make assumptions...hence my asking follow up questions.

The statement about people not in the industry making such claims was more open ended and not geared just to you. However, just because you "know people" in the industry, did you truly have in depth conversations about the ins and outs of the business, the profit margins, the labor/food costs, etc? "knowing a guy" and actually doing it, living it are two completely different things. And yes, successful restaurant owners are very successful. However the failure rate in restaurants in remarkably high. Higher than almost any other industry. So as I mentioned to Speedy earlier, for every one owner that is living the life while his employees take it on the chin, there are 9 others struggling to get by.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

That's just how much she wants you to know about... The rest is hers. I mean how much work did she actually do in 6 hours? That just means she sat there and waited 0 tables.



SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> No you haven't answered anything. And I know you really didn't work in restaurants bc my gf is top earner and most requested server at her work. Monday she cleared less than $10 for over 6 hours of work. This whole thing where you say you can predict tipping is b.s.. the point I'm making is you can't predict tips, therefore the minimum wage for servers should be raised. You're saying let servers just their work their ass for measley trashy tips bc the owner is an incompetent Manager.
> 
> At least pay the federal wage, and keep half the tips. Such bullshit that people have to beg like dogs for change bc IBO dont have the foresight or intelligence to run a business.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

jp300h said:


> As for everything posted above... Fair enough and point taking.
> Only thing I would add is I did not make assumptions...hence my asking follow up questions.
> 
> The statement about people not in the industry making such claims was more open ended and not geared just to you. However, just because you "know people" in the industry, did you truly have in depth conversations about the ins and outs of the business, the profit margins, the labor/food costs, etc? "knowing a guy" and actually doing it, living it are two completely different things. And yes, successful restaurant owners are very successful. However the failure rate in restaurants in remarkably high. Higher than almost any other industry. So as I mentioned to Speedy earlier, for every one owner that is living the life while his employees take it on the chin, there are 9 others struggling to get by.


Ah...my mistake. Personally....

I have always believed the service industry to be one of holding a lessor person hostage. Not that everyone sees service staff as lesser people, but yes, that is the situation many times. The rediculous in people comes out once they acquire an inkling of position of authority. I don't go to dinner with my sister anymore because of this.

As for knowing vs working or living it? You are absolutely correct. Two different things. But as I said in my last post....I will take their experience as sound and valid information. In depth conversations? Well....

One of the relatives, you refer to as people I know, started his own restaurant here in town. Had many conversations about how he got started in the business what was entailed in doing so. How much he made. How he figured out what to serve. What to charge. How to increase his profits. I even saw his books. Also how he changed suppliers to locals for various things. Now...that was back in the day.

The other relatives, people I know, yes the conversations were quite In depth. So much so I saw the books. Profit and loss. What was ordered and how their system changed over the years. How they adjusted the business to create new business based on local events and lifestyles. He was there that long and had that much input on the business. I even came in and worked, free of charge on many occasions to observe what he was talking bout. We also had many conversations about places that company that opened in what he considered bad locations and why they failed.

As for the guy who wasn't a relative, but just knew.....well for over 30 years....yes...I saw how much the stores he oversaw made. What the business plan intailed. And when he got into corporate how they decided what stores to close and where to put new ones in....sometimes in the same towns...and why. I also spent time observing the operations he oversaw and the issues he incountered. Mainly because I was looking for other information. But it was interesting none the less.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Ah...my mistake. Personally....
> 
> I have always believed the service industry to be one of holding a lessor person hostage. Not that everyone sees service staff as lesser people, but yes, that is the situation many times. The rediculous in people comes out once they acquire an inkling of position of authority. I don't go to dinner with my sister anymore because of this.
> 
> ...


All fair points. If you had those in depth conversations, then you know how paper thin the margins are. Also, you know that restaurants have a high failure rate. With that said, restaurants with good owners, managers and staff can help minimize losses, therefore be more profitable. Also, restaurants that have been around for long time and/or have multiple locations can negotiate with vendors to get costs lowered...sometimes quite a bit. All these extra savings and mitigating losses add up big time over the course of a year. A minuscule % difference can add up to a restaurant succeeding or failing...depending on volume of restaurant. That is how narrow it can truly be. Which brings me back to my original point. Upping a servers wage from $2-3 to $10-15 will break many restaurants, and in the end, Servers will likely make less than what they are now...effectively a lose/lose scenario.

As for the example of Speedy and his gf making $10.00 over 6 hours, she works at a shitty diner that is obviously not busy. If she is a "top earner", she needs to take her skills to a busier restaurant where she will make significantly more. If that restaurant is so slow that a server is only making $10 in a 6 hour shift, then likely they will not have the doors open too much longer and she needs to find a new job anyway.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

jp300h said:


> All fair points. If you had those in depth conversations, then you know how paper thin the margins are. Also, you know that restaurants have a high failure rate. With that said, restaurants with good owners, managers and staff can help minimize losses, therefore be more profitable. Also, restaurants that have been around for long time and/or have multiple locations can negotiate with vendors to get costs lowered...sometimes quite a bit. All these extra savings and mitigating losses add up big time over the course of a year. A minuscule % difference can add up to a restaurant succeeding or failing...depending on volume of restaurant. That is how narrow it can truly be. Which brings me back to my original point. Upping a servers wage from $2-3 to $10-15 will break many restaurants, and in the end, Servers will likely make less than what they are now...effectively a lose/lose scenario.
> 
> As for the example of Speedy and his gf making $10.00 over 6 hours, she works at a shitty diner that is obviously not busy. If she is a "top earner", she needs to take her skills to a busier restaurant where she will make significantly more. If that restaurant is so slow that a server is only making $10 in a 6 hour shift, then likely they will not have the doors open too much longer and she needs to find a new job anyway.


Evidently you missed my post where I said servers in CA don't make 2-3 bucks an hour. They must be paid the states minimum wage. That is going up to $15 an hour in SF and many other places. At that point, I'm done tipping.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Evidently you missed my post where I said servers in CA don't make 2-3 bucks an hour. They must be paid the states minimum wage. That is going up to $15 an hour in SF and many other places. At that point, I'm done tipping.


I saw it, but I read it as WILL GO up... not HAS GONE UP. Only time will tell, how restaurants in that area will fare.

Not to mention how servers who were once making $25+ an hour will feel about it over time.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

jp300h said:


> I saw it, but I read it as WILL GO up... not HAS GONE UP. Only time will tell, how restaurants in that area will fare.


Feel free to look into it. It already has gone up. It does so on a graduated scale. And tops out soon.

We aren't the only ones doing it. I won't tip in those areas either.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Understood. There are alot of things that California does right and a lot that California does wrong compared to the rest of the country. Only time will tell if it works out well for both owners and servers.
On a similar note, California is very different than most of the other 49 states in a lot of regards. Even if it does work there, there is no way to guarantee same system will work in rest of country.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> We aren't the only ones doing it. I won't tip in those areas either.


If others feel the same as you, then that just strengthens my arguments that servers who make $25+/hr will get shafted by this.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

ya know, come to think of it, didn't most pizza places add a delivery charge? So why do we still tip?!


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> ya know, come to think of it, didn't most pizza places add a delivery charge? So why do we still tip?!


Man, I feel like this is a loaded question. On one hand, I think I know your position and reason for this question based on other things you have written on this forum and this is not necessarily geared towards me. On the other hand, I hate to assume things. Well Played.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Man, I feel like this is a loaded question. On one hand, I think I know your position and reason for this question based on other things you have written on this forum. On the other hand, I hate to assume things. Well Played.


Game... Set... Match!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

jp300h said:


> View attachment 90567


Ok that's pretty funny.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

jp300h said:


> I answered everything!
> 
> There is 0% chance of "top earner" at decent restaurant making just $10/hr. Either you are lying, or she is working at some shitty truckstop diner.


Like I said the restaurant is part of a chain of a major Diner owner that's been on tv shows and top 10 diner lists. The guy is good but a shark. And yes it's possible. Probably bc Georgians suck at tipping bc they think waiters make minimum wage or more, not knowing minimum is at 2$. Tell me how she's a bad server if people routinely request her? I've seen it, and I've seen the boss praise her for taking good care of the owners family. Exactly. Talking what you dont know either.

I dont know where you live but people in ga leave pennies as a tip and think that's good.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> Like I said the restaurant is part of a chain of a major Diner owner that's been on tv shows and top 10 diner lists. The guy is good but a shark. And yes it's possible. Probably bc Georgians suck at tipping bc they think waiters make minimum wage or more, not knowing minimum is at 2$. Tell me how she's a bad server if people routinely request her? I've seen it, and I've seen the boss praise her for taking good care of the owners family. Exactly. Talking what you dont know either.
> 
> I dont know where you live but people in ga leave pennies as a tip and think that's good.


I never said she was a bad server... quite the contrary actually. I said if she is that good, she should go to a better restaurant where she can make better money.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

jp300h said:


> You'll still be tipping... in the form of higher food/drink costs


If a customer spends 100$ on food and tips 20$, they pay 120$. If they pay 100$, don't tip, and the employee earns 8$ more an hour, they have not paid more than normal. Only one who loses is the lying business owner who says he can't pay a living wage to his employee. Nobody is asking for 15$ but at least make it 5$ or for shits sake, man the federal minimum wage.

I wonder how it's possible Europeans to make the no tipping model work without going bankrupy. Kinda weird how they can make it work but we can't. Again, it's propaganda by the restaurant lobbyists acting as if they dont make shit, when they make plenty.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

jfinks said:


> That's just how much she wants you to know about... The rest is hers. I mean how much work did she actually do in 6 hours? That just means she sat there and waited 0 tables.


No it's bc Georgians feel that leaving change is adequate tipping. You obviously never lived or worked in the South for hospitality.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

jp300h said:


> I never said she was a bad server... quite the contrary actually. I said if she is that good, she should go to a better restaurant where she can make better money.


Well I told her to talk to the owner of the Diner and the Mexican restaurant, and have her switched back to the Diner. But bc she's one of his too servers, he thinks she by herself will keep his doors open. Any other restaurants are cheap around here, or pool their tips together, like Fridays does. I'm helping her find something else but when fast food is all there is for over 70% of food places, it's pretty difficult.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> No it's bc Georgians feel that leaving change is adequate tipping. You obviously never lived or worked in the South for hospitality.


lol, obviously.

<------- psst... I'm further south than you. I also worked in a couple of restaurants in Asheville, NC many years ago. I also have a friend who owns restaurants in GA and South Carolina... but please, do go on saying I "obviously never lived or worked" in the south


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> Well I told her to talk to the owner of the Diner and the Mexican restaurant, and have her switched back to the Diner. But bc she's one of his too servers, he thinks she by herself will keep his doors open. Any other restaurants are cheap around here, or pool their tips together, like Fridays does. I'm helping her find something else but when fast food is all there is for over 70% of food places, it's pretty difficult.


trust me, I get it. Some areas are great for restaurants in terms of guest appreciating quality food and service and others not. I would imagine she could do much better in a "trendy" or upscale restaurant in Atlanta, which there are many of.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

After I did uber, I started to tip less waiters. If the service is good and I like the food, I still tip 20%. 
If the service is average, I tip 15% 
If the service is bad or the waiter does something that annoys me, I tip 10% or less.. 

No more automatic 20%


----------



## Mido toyota (Nov 1, 2015)

jfinks said:


> Probably would end up paying 15-20% more, the cost of the tips.
> 
> In comparison to tips from uber pax, I'm not sure if driving from point A to point B is really a tippable service. What special skills did it take to do that? A good wait staff can take orders and deliver them for up to 40 customers at a time. There is a lot more skill in that than driving from Point A to Point B.


Why i'm still hearing this "driving from point A to point B " listen you obviously did drive for uber or you effen driving Uber black or Suv. , drive for uber x for 70c per mile and 10 c per minute and the costumer telling you to wait at Walmart for 20 minutes and if you didn't agree you will get a whopping 1 star , and then askin me about why should we get tipped for driving from point A to point B , or you have to litterly carry a passed out girl friend to her home because her boy friend is so waSted to carry her him self , or I have to take my costumer to a drive thro that takes maybe 20 minutes so he or she can eat her food while she is in the ride stincking up my car


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> Not sure if that's related or even a valid argument. People assume we make good money and so don't feel the need to tip. We need to inform the Customer that this isn't always the case. Doesn't mean we screw over other hospitality workers bc some people don't tip. Wrong mentality


90 percent of these people know that we don't make good money,I work the late night shift and have taken home almost every bartender and server in the city,I say maybe 5% tip and I think it's wrong.now when I go for drinks or dinner I tip much less than I did before driving for uber.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I feel the same way. But instead of refusing to tip or tipping less, I just avoid tipping situations. No reason to support those who do not support you.


----------



## onionhead (Aug 20, 2016)

I'm gonna start 4 starring pax who don't tip. That will learn em.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I even tip the Dunkin donuts drive through people and feel bad when I don't.Fuber and Aston Kutcher millennial types lack empathy for the poor.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Lionslover said:


> 90 percent of these people know that we don't make good money


That's an assertion which I just don't think is true. The general public has heard the 24/7 ads on the radio, the news releases from Uber asserting that lower fares will mean even more moolah for its partners, they've seen the new cars that well dressed Uber partners are driving around.

Most people in the general public think that Uber drivers are doing just fine, IMO.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

We need to start leaving messages like this on receipts to get the word out.

"Hey! I'm an Uber Driver, your service was excellent for sure! * * * * * Stars all the way!"

Maybe people will wake up.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> We have restauraunts here that have eliminated tipping and pay 15 an hour.The results are good.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/seattle....e-successful-so-far?client=ms-android-verizon


All restaurants here are required to pay essentially the minimum wage, so Seattle is not a good litmus test for how this would work elsewhere. Here, tips are on top of minimum wage of $13-ishper hour, depending on business size.


----------



## yoho (Jan 18, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I just read the story about the senior citizen uber driver who drove a 16 hour uber ride for $9 an hour and no tip. While I haven't done uber myself, I've seen what its done to the industry as a whole, which is destroy the culture of gratuity that supplements horrendously low wages.
> 
> I recently figured I may as well stop going to establishments that expect tips. Alot of those employees that work for tips now take uber and don't tip, when they used to take taxis and tipped big because it was part of the culture. Theres no reason to patronize these people anymore.
> 
> Its one thing that jobs shift within a sector, forcing people out of taxis and into rideshare. Its another thing altogether that one company changes the culture so much that they eliminate the gratuity that made it worthwhile to begin with, for everyone. Not to mention the customers who still receive tips and are trained to take advantage of others.


I have learned no matter how nice and professional you are most will not tip. I have a long memory and i do remember these people. All though i will continue to offer very good service their rating will go down. Sorry.


----------



## scamp (May 2, 2016)

Lionslover said:


> 90 percent of these people know that we don't make good money,I work the late night shift and have taken home almost every bartender and server in the city,I say maybe 5% tip and I think it's wrong.now when I go for drinks or dinner I tip much less than I did before driving for uber.


I'm fed up with bartenders who don't tip Uber drivers. I drove one home last week in pouring raing and when he got out without tipping I said thanks for not tipping, I'm going to institute that same policy next time I visit your place. He was shocked and responded he thought tips were included. Uber is the real culprit for years of misleading PAX tips are included. It's sadly up to drivers now to educate the public. Oh well, at least one bartender knows better now.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> That's an assertion which I just don't think is true. The general public has heard the 24/7 ads on the radio, the news releases from Uber asserting that lower fares will mean even more moolah for its partners, they've seen the new cars that well dressed Uber partners are driving around.
> 
> Most people in the general public think that Uber drivers are doing just fine, IMO.


Exactly. People have this grandiose idea of uber drivers just making it big. No thanks in part due to ubers masterful marketing. "Let's lower wages, and you'll make more" lol wtf. Yeah no, old boy picked that 90% way deep down in his butt.


----------



## Mido toyota (Nov 1, 2015)

if only 30 percent of Uber drivers work it out ,it's going to be the best slap on the face for uber ,and ut'so going to be the best educational system for pax using tweeter and Instagram #uber says tips are included, # uber drivers need a better compensation ,# minimum fare trips 3.00 , # how uber drivers make 90k from 3$ trips , # criminals become uber drivers, # second chances , and of course we need screen shots for minimum fare trips to be posted , of course the hash tags that I just created isn't perfect but we uber drivers can make inspiring ,heart touching , mouth watering , powerful words for hash tags


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I just read the story about the senior citizen uber driver who drove a 16 hour uber ride for $9 an hour and no tip. While I haven't done uber myself, I've seen what its done to the industry as a whole, which is destroy the culture of gratuity that supplements horrendously low wages.
> 
> I recently figured I may as well stop going to establishments that expect tips. Alot of those employees that work for tips now take uber and don't tip, when they used to take taxis and tipped big because it was part of the culture. Theres no reason to patronize these people anymore.
> 
> Its one thing that jobs shift within a sector, forcing people out of taxis and into rideshare. Its another thing altogether that one company changes the culture so much that they eliminate the gratuity that made it worthwhile to begin with, for everyone. Not to mention the customers who still receive tips and are trained to take advantage of others.


It's not rideshare


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I just read the story about the senior citizen uber driver who drove a 16 hour uber ride for $9 an hour and no tip. While I haven't done uber myself, I've seen what its done to the industry as a whole, which is destroy the culture of gratuity that supplements horrendously low wages.
> 
> I recently figured I may as well stop going to establishments that expect tips. Alot of those employees that work for tips now take uber and don't tip, when they used to take taxis and tipped big because it was part of the culture. Theres no reason to patronize these people anymore.
> 
> Its one thing that jobs shift within a sector, forcing people out of taxis and into rideshare. Its another thing altogether that one company changes the culture so much that they eliminate the gratuity that made it worthwhile to begin with, for everyone. Not to mention the customers who still receive tips and are trained to take advantage of others.


Use a tip sign to counter the propaganda from Uber.

Jobs with tips make up a large portion of the few good, working class jobs remaining. Waiters, bar tenders, cabbies (at least, before uber), and so forth. Almost any job you can think of with tips is a decent job, and better than similar jobs without them.

That's why rich POSes like Travis hate them. They hate that THEY can't decide what their inferiors earn, and that ordinary people decide to pay each other a good wage. They want to destroy the tipping system, so they can pay less and scoop up all that money for themselves, and more working people struggle and live in fear and wind up having to do stuff like drive 70 hours per week for Uber.

I'll never help them in that cause.


----------



## LVN8V_BC43 (Jun 3, 2016)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> Not sure if that's related or even a valid argument. People assume we make good money and so don't feel the need to tip. We need to inform the Customer that this isn't always the case. Doesn't mean we screw over other hospitality workers bc some people don't tip. Wrong mentality


Why should "we" even have to do anything, is what they were getting at imo. And it's not that "some" people don't tip b/c they're just shmux (well, some), but it's that "most" don't tip b/c of the reprehensible marketing campaign by uber "instructing" them to "not tip/not necessary to tip." 
So, it's not that "some" in hospitality don't tip, it's just that only some of them use rideshare (if "they all" used rideshare, i highly doubt you'd see any spike in gratuity....these idiots think it's included....and for those who don't, they still use "ubers marketing" as a prescription to heal their "greed-guilt."

Ya, "some" will tip.....definitely not "most."


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> Not sure if that's related or even a valid argument. People assume we make good money and so don't feel the need to tip. We need to inform the Customer that this isn't always the case. Doesn't mean we screw over other hospitality workers bc some people don't tip. Wrong mentality


Some people is 90% of people!!


----------



## LVN8V_BC43 (Jun 3, 2016)

Sgt_PaxHauler said:


> I don't think negative reinforcement is going to serve the intended purpose here. It might help if other hospitality/service workers saw TNC drivers as part of their ranks, though. If a driver pulls up to a restaurant to pick up a minimum wage income waitress or kitchen staff worker in a car that looks new,shiny & expensive, though.. their first impression is going to be that we must be making that $30/hr advertised by the TNCs. They don't know about the expenses we incur, and if they ask.. it's our duty to explain the expenses to them. Let's educate, not punish.
> 
> Here's an example: I've seen drivers post that they wanted to put a sarcastic 5-star comment at the bottom of a restaurant receipt instead of a gratuity amount. The only thing this will do is make an association in the worker's mind that TNC drivers are all non-tipping jerks, and the driver that picks them up is going to get punished with no tip and a low rating as a result.
> I'd suggest adding a tip slightly over 25%, and a comment along the lines of "Thank you for your 5-star service to a fellow minimum wage worker (an Uber driver)". Reserve your punishment for the wealthy who can afford to tip generously *and* understand the difference between revenue and income, but don't.
> ...


Your last statement is dead-on.


----------



## LVN8V_BC43 (Jun 3, 2016)

jp300h said:


> The system is the way it is. For the sake of argument, if tipping stopped and restaurants paid much more to servers, who do you think pays the difference? The restaurant owner or the consumer? In other words, once restaurants are forced to pay more, the cost difference is passed on to the consumer in the form of higher prices for all food and drinks. In all likelihood, the consumer would end up paying more than they currently do.


Dude, that's not the point though...you're definitely correct from an economics pov, but what the initial post was getting at would be more in line with, "if the tipping stopped, IT JUST STOPS, & the restaurant owner doesn't pay a higher wage at all ("b/c they don't give a damn about what their slaves are bringing in").

*Uber is the restaurant shmuck of course.


----------



## Mido toyota (Nov 1, 2015)

a strike is a step but it shouldn't be our first step , here is the steps that should get us on the right track ,
1) try to get the drivers who are frustrated and willing to cooperate with the rest to deliver a message to uber or to the pax .
2) we need ideas for a perfect message through the social media to expose the reasons of our frustration for example tips ,better pay , better treatment , what you should do and you shouldn't do to your uber driver , and that'she what I need the ideas for
, educate the people for tipping , expose that lie about tips are included 
3) implying these perfect ideas on social media tweeter ,Instagram, Facebook, screen shots of what we accually make after uber's cut minimum fare trips , the stuff that we get frustrated from ,
4) if that all didn't work then we can strike and of course at that time we are so organized and fully cooperated at that time.
Of course this plan is just a brain storming and with your cooperation we prefect it


----------



## LVN8V_BC43 (Jun 3, 2016)

Uber315 said:


> I right now take a pledge to not tip anyone! Like this comment if you are on board!


C'mon guy....i agree with the initial post, but from a "making my point/for example" pov......I like the threat if u will, or better, the spreading of the raw truth...to hopefully educate mofos....perhaps these non-tipping hospitality folks will smarten up.

I disagree with the "over-tipping" comment fully though....nice clean car vs. having enough flow to tip 25% or whatever...sends the same message imo.

Don't relegate yourself to non-tipping "shmuck status"....just keep spreading the truth/the word.
One of these posts nails it at the end ("if/when you yourself need a Rideshare in the future, NEVER use the Uber platform, only one with a tipping feature").


----------



## LVN8V_BC43 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mido toyota said:


> a strike is a step but it shouldn't be our first step , here is the steps that should get us on the right track ,
> 1) try to get the drivers who are frustrated and willing to cooperate with the rest to deliver a message to uber or to the pax .
> 2) we need ideas for a perfect message through the social media to expose the reasons of our frustration for example tips ,better pay , better treatment , what you should do and you shouldn't do to your uber driver , and that'she what I need the ideas for
> , educate the people for tipping , expose that lie about tips are included
> ...


Ya, i like where your heads at.

Hell, ANYTHING that goes mass viral (needs to be Worldwide) that clearly calls out ubers LIE about "not necessary to tip," should be enough to guilt the shmuck who would easily tip out a cab & in the same day, stiff a rideshare person.


----------



## Mido toyota (Nov 1, 2015)

LVN8V_BC43 said:


> Ya, i like where your heads at.
> 
> Hell, ANYTHING that goes mass viral (needs to be Worldwide) that clearly calls out ubers LIE about "not necessary to tip," should be enough to guilt the shmuck who would easily tip out a cab & in the same day, stiff a rideshare person.


Trust me with the number of Uber drivers we have on board we can start a world War 3 and win with bare hands


----------



## LVN8V_BC43 (Jun 3, 2016)

Not sure about the rest of ya'll, but every time uber has their "how happy are you driving for Uber" smiley face rating message pop up, i rate 2nd to last (the frown putz)....then add, "love the technology hate the greed. Add the damn tipping feature for cryin' out loud.....your competitor (if u want to even consider them as competition) HAS this feature built-in....it's time to DO & stop the SAY when it comes to the propaganda of 'caring for your driver-partners,' don't ya think?"


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

How many restaurants do you know post information like below? As long as Uber continues to say tips are not expected or required people are going to take advantage of this. You can argue they should tip until you are blue in the face. Uber is the one causing the issue here not the customer.

On a more personal note, Riders think we make all this money because idiot drivers love to post their pay statements on social media talking about "Look I made $1500 in a week". The Rider doesn't understand that you worked 80 hours and 1200 miles to do it. Stop posting that misleading crap!!

*Can I tip my driver with the app?*

The Uber app does not include a tip when billing you for a trip fare.

In most cities, Uber is a cashless experience. Tipping is voluntary. Tips are not included in the fare, nor are they expected or required.

As a rider, you are not obligated to offer your driver a gratuity in cash. If you decide you would like to tip, your driver is welcome to accept.

Where available as a vehicle option, uberTAXI is an exception. uberTAXI connects riders with licensed yellow cabs, and includes the option to set a gratuity percentage added to your trip fare.


----------



## LevittownPa (Nov 15, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> The culprit is restaurants. Why don't they just pay their employees properly?


Went to Ireland and GB this summer. Wait staff paid like other employees, tips not expected, always appreciated... but not like you add on 20% of cost of a meal.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Uber315 said:


> I right now take a pledge to not tip anyone! Like this comment if you are on board!


Wow... the silence is deafening.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

LVN8V_BC43 said:


> Why should "we" even have to do anything, is what they were getting at imo. And it's not that "some" people don't tip b/c they're just shmux (well, some), but it's that "most" don't tip b/c of the reprehensible marketing campaign by uber "instructing" them to "not tip/not necessary to tip."
> So, it's not that "some" in hospitality don't tip, it's just that only some of them use rideshare (if "they all" used rideshare, i highly doubt you'd see any spike in gratuity....these idiots think it's included....and for those who don't, they still use "ubers marketing" as a prescription to heal their "greed-guilt."
> 
> Ya, "some" will tip.....definitely not "most."


Ok like I said, why screw over others bc uber ****ed us?


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

Uber315 said:


> Some people is 90% of people!!


Like i asked buster before you, what does tipping in a separate hospitality have to do with us? Servers, bartenders, hotel workers, bell boys work way harder than uber drivers. Stop expecting huge cash tips as if you do the same grueling work they do


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> Like i asked buster before you, what does tipping in a separate hospitality have to do with us? Servers, bartenders, hotel workers, bell boys work way harder than uber drivers. Stop expecting huge cash tips as if you do the same grueling work they do


You are so full of shit


----------



## Mido toyota (Nov 1, 2015)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> Like i asked buster before you, what does tipping in a separate hospitality have to do with us? Servers, bartenders, hotel workers, bell boys work way harder than uber drivers. Stop expecting huge cash tips as if you do the same grueling work they do


See , people like you who under estimates uber drivers work , is the people who usually end up kicked out ok n the highway or kicked out in a public place or end up pucking all over them selves , or they leave their girl friends for us to take them home , these people need to be prevented from using uber because they aren't appreciative to a great service like uber , or the drivers that accually are the reason why uber still exist !!!! Get over your self man and never under estimates someone's job because all the service industry isn't rocket science if you think you are special !!! But we are just asking for a small compensation for the stress that we face from entitled people


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> Like i asked buster before you, what does tipping in a separate hospitality have to do with us? Servers, bartenders, hotel workers, bell boys work way harder than uber drivers. Stop expecting huge cash tips as if you do the same grueling work they do


Just signed up Sunday, says Uber drivers dont deserve tips. Way to expose youself as a troll.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

jp300h said:


> And to further add...at most good restaurants, servers would actually make less money.
> 
> If you think a server wants higher pay vs tips at a busy, medium to high end restaurant or bar, you are sadly mistaken.


Then you have a server who works at Dave & Busters say the tips aren't flowing at that establishment. (As she didn't tip me lol)


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

Uber315 said:


> You are so full of shit


I'm full of shit How? Are you seriously telling me that driving around is harder than memorizing a menu, walking several miles a day, taking people's orders, dealing with their attitudes, and smiling the whole time. Dude stfu.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Just signed up Sunday, says Uber drivers dont deserve tips. Way to expose youself as a troll.


Are you ****ing stupid. Never did I say Uber driver doesn't deserve tips. I said Uber drivers dont come close to fling as hard as hospitality employees do, so dont expect most people to tip you as well as they do those other types of jobs. Dumbas. Trying reading comprehension before you make yourself look like an idiot. Yeah I signed up Sunday but I've doing uber for over 2 years. Phuckin scrub.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> Are you &%[email protected]!*ing stupid. Never did I say Uber driver doesn't deserve tips. I said Uber drivers dont come close to fling as hard as hospitality employees do, so dont expect most people to tip you as well as they do those other types of jobs. Dumbas. Trying reading comprehension before you make yourself look like an idiot. Yeah I signed up Sunday but I've doing uber for over 2 years. Phuckin scrub.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Haven't been anywhere that tipping applies since I have started working Uber.
Seriously.
Can't afford the venue much less the tip..OK, every now and then I sneak off for a couple of beers and some face to face conversation without the use of the rear view. I always tip.
I even tip the hotel maid when i travel, with a note.( not afraid to ask for extra coffee,soap,towels ,whatever I want)


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

jp300h said:


>


Maybe dont say straight out lies and nobody would be mad, wouldn't you think. But of course it always rhe fault of the person defending themselves from complete utter morons. It's my fault for being upset, but not their fault for posting lies and illogical statements.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> Maybe dont say straight out lies and nobody would be mad, wouldn't you think. But of course it always rhe fault of the person defending themselves from complete utter morons. It's my fault for being upset, but not their fault for posting lies and illogical statements.


*humor*

[hyoo-mer or, often, yoo-]
noun
1.
a comic, absurd, or incongruous quality causing amusement:
the humor of a situation.
2.
the faculty of perceiving what is amusing or comical:
He is completely without humor.
3.
*an instance of being or attempting to be comical or amusing;something humorous :
The humor in his joke eluded the audience.*
4.
the faculty of expressing the amusing or comical:
The author's humor came across better in the book than in the movie.
5.
comical writing or talk in general; comical books, skits, plays, etc.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

Mido toyota said:


> See , people like you who under estimates uber drivers work , is the people who usually end up kicked out ok n the highway or kicked out in a public place or end up pucking all over them selves , or they leave their girl friends for us to take them home , these people need to be prevented from using uber because they aren't appreciative to a great service like uber , or the drivers that accually are the reason why uber still exist !!!! Get over your self man and never under estimates someone's job because all the service industry isn't rocket science if you think you are special !!! But we are just asking for a small compensation for the stress that we face from entitled people


I don't think you understand what I'm saying. I agree, we should be tips a couple bucks every ride. But I'm saying that will be difficult bc of Uber marketing and the perception of how difficult our work is. And I've never pucked in public, never left my gf alone, or acted a fool. So I'm the wrong one.

No the service industry isnt rocket science, but toud have to be an utter idiot to think driving your own car is more work and therefore deserves more tips than bartenders, waiters. Bellboys who have actual skills. Lol you people are delusional.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

jp300h said:


> *humor*
> 
> [hyoo-mer or, often, yoo-]
> noun
> ...


I get it, its a funny YouTube video. Your ignoring the point tho.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> I get it, its a funny YouTube video. Your ignoring the point tho.


Not ignoring anything. I think you make some valid points... your delivery just sucks.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> I don't think you understand what I'm saying. I agree, we should be tips a couple bucks every ride. But I'm saying that will be difficult bc of Uber marketing and the perception of how difficult our work is. And I've never pucked in public, never left my gf alone, or acted a fool. So I'm the wrong one.
> 
> No the service industry isnt rocket science, but toud have to be an utter idiot to think driving your own car is more work and therefore deserves more tips than bartenders, waiters. Bellboys who have actual skills. Lol you people are delusional.


Are you implying what we do with Uber is NOT an actual skill ?


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

jp300h said:


> Not ignoring anything. I think you make some valid points... your delivery just sucks.


Maybe so. Just tired of making a point, and other people twisting it around to mean something else. Been happening all day. Maybe just need some sleep idk.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Are you implying what we do with Uber is NOT an actual skill ?


Here we go. The self righteous, all entitled Uber driver who makes everyone else look bad. It comes down to this, our "skill" is driving a goddamn car... I dont know if you noticed but 90% of American can drive a car. Are you suggesting everyone should be tipped bc they can drive, dumbass...

Our "skill" is not a trade or Job training. We drive as a part of daily life, like everybody else. We just happen to gives rides to those who don't want to drive. So don't act like you have some special skill that nobody else can master. You people are just ridiculous


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> Maybe so. Just tired of making a point, and other people twisting it around to mean something else. Been happening all day. Maybe just need some sleep idk.


Just some life advice... you can take it or leave it...makes no nevermind to me. But you come across as "so young, so angry" in most of your posts here... hence that particular vid. Not just today, but in others I have read (and even been a part of). I know I come across as sarcastic, sometimes a-hole... my cross to bear. But I am also genuine and nice most of the time.

Most importantly, I don't let words on an internet message board get to me. Need to have a thicker skin. Some people just like to ruffle feathers (myself included at times)


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

jp300h said:


> Just some life advice... you can take it or leave it...makes no nevermind to me. But you come across as "so young, so angry" in most of your posts here... hence that particular vid. Not just today, but in others I have read (and even been a part of). I know I come across as sarcastic, sometimes a-hole... my cross to bear. But I am also genuine and nice most of the time.
> 
> Most importantly, I don't let words on a message board get to me. Need to have a thicker skin. Some people just like to ruffle feathers (myself included at times)


And like I said before, if people didn't twist my words or straight up lie, I wouldn't be "angry". I get what you're saying it's just me. I feel if someone knows something, they should share their knowledge and not be criticized bc people who are not as educated in the subject dont feel they have to research. I'm not posting stuff only as a reply to them but for others who might not be up to date on certain issues. Maybe I'm a dick, maybe Im tired, maybe it's bc I'm an Aries. Idk, but I get what you mean, I'm not dismissing that.


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

I hate that I've come to this conclusion, but YES!!! There are enough drivers now that if we boycott tipping until we get tipped we can make a difference. It shocks me how bartenders, servers, and pretty much every other service type working person never tips their Uber driver.


----------



## I have nuts (Mar 29, 2015)

jp300h said:


> The system is the way it is. For the sake of argument, if tipping stopped and restaurants paid much more to servers, who do you think pays the difference? The restaurant owner or the consumer? In other words, once restaurants are forced to pay more, the cost difference is passed on to the consumer in the form of higher prices for all food and drinks. *In all likelihood, the consumer would end up paying more than they currently do*.


OR, people stop eating out as much and restaurants start to lose money and are forced to restructure/reorganize their business model. It's kind of like people who are "cutting the cord" with cable tv and moving towards streaming and the internet because cable and satellite are overpriced. The whole tipping at restaurants is an archaic business model. It's sounds like waiters are underpaid of overpaid depending on how you look at it. I'm mean some you people act like waiting tables is rocket science. It's just manual labor, I could teach a monkey how to wait tables. No where else in the world do obsess about tipping like Americans do.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/travel/destinations/2014/08/23/what-to-tip-in-europe/14447597/


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Wait staff and bartenders here all make minimum wage (or more) plus tips. Minimum wage in Seattle also went up to $15 an hour. I have yet to ever receive a tip from a waitress or bartender. And I'm on Lyft where they could easily put it on their card. 
Also, the people that say they are going to tip me, 100% of the time never do. It's an instant giveaway that I'm not getting a tip


----------



## I have nuts (Mar 29, 2015)

Tnasty said:


> *I even tip the Dunkin donuts drive through people* and feel bad when I don't.Fuber and Aston Kutcher millennial types lack empathy for the poor.


Why the hell would you do that? And that's another thing that pisses me off, a tip jar at a fast food place or place were I'm picking up my own food. To me that low class and tacky. Ok I'm off my tipping rant.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

scamp said:


> I'm fed up with bartenders who don't tip Uber drivers. I drove one home last week in pouring raing and when he got out without tipping I said thanks for not tipping, I'm going to institute that same policy next time I visit your place. He was shocked and responded he thought tips were included. Uber is the real culprit for years of misleading PAX tips are included. It's sadly up to drivers now to educate the public. Oh well, at least one bartender knows better now.


He knew all along. Don't let these cheap bastards fool you.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

ND379 said:


> Wait staff and bartenders here all make minimum wage (or more) plus tips. Minimum wage in Seattle also went up to $15 an hour. I have yet to ever receive a tip from a waitress or bartender. And I'm on Lyft where they could easily put it on their card.
> Also, the people that say they are going to tip me, 100% of the time never do. It's an instant giveaway that I'm not getting a tip


I've had one bartender tip me and no servers tip. Not one.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> He knew all along. Don't let these cheap bastards fool you.


This x1million
They all know. He probably uses Uber multiple times a week and has been for a while. Unless it's an old lady or man taking a ride for the first time, they know


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Are you implying what we do with Uber is NOT an actual skill ?


A skill we learned at 15 years old driving circles around in an empty parking lot in Dad's car...


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

I always tip 20-25% at restaurants and almost always tip my Uber driver 50%. The more I tip the better tips I get. It is Karma..


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

ND379 said:


> This x1million
> They all know. He probably uses Uber multiple times a week and has been for a while. Unless it's an old lady or man taking a ride for the first time, they know


I drove a lady recently, we got into a discussion about Lyft and Uber, and she asked me about Ubereats, which she uses. She asked if I drove for Ubereats. I replied that the only thing that makes food delivery even remotely worthwhile is tips, and that Uber, of course, does not have tipping in the Eats app. She said, "Oh, but I always tip!" I though, "Sure you do, lady. Let's see when we get to the airport."

We got to the airport, I unloaded her luggage, and, of course, no tip. These people know what's up. They are just so ****ing cheap that they will not tip.

She also commented that she had taken a cab home from the airport last week to an address closer to the airport than where I picked her up. The cab ride cost $78. She commented to the driver that that seemed excessive, and he told her, "You live in Kirkland, Lady. Don't tell me you can't afford it." I laughed at that and asked if she'd tipped the guy after that cheekiness. She said, "Yes."

For comparison, the much longer ride on Uber cost her $48 (I asked her). So, about half the cost of a cab, and still no tip.

You just have to shake your head.


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

LVN8V_BC43 said:


> Not sure about the rest of ya'll, but every time uber has their "how happy are you driving for Uber" smiley face rating message pop up, i rate 2nd to last (the frown putz)....then add, "love the technology hate the greed. Add the damn tipping feature for cryin' out loud.....your competitor (if u want to even consider them as competition) HAS this feature built-in....it's time to DO & stop the SAY when it comes to the propaganda of 'caring for your driver-partners,' don't ya think?"


Nice.

Mine usually reads..... Too many drivers, need to cap. Fares too low, hard to turn profit. Driver support is non-existent. No tipping option.


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

So I picked up these 3 chicks that had a rack full of coats, 2 chairs, suitcase and some small bags. Helped them load all that chit in my car (5-10 min)
Dropped them at their destination, helped them unload all their crap and ALL I get is a F&^% thank you


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

jfinks said:


> Waitress get paid like 3.oo per hour, industry standard. The industries of waitressing and uber driving aren't comparable.


Yes. But a waitress brings your food or drinks fro. The kitchen or bar, to you table. She uses a lot of shoe rubber to do it. She is not paying insurance, gas, tires, oil, to do that. I had one trip last night ( of only 3 trips in 7 hours app time ), and by the time I figure Lyfts %, insurance, gas, operational cost, ect, I made $1.57, 6 miles for $1.57!! And no tip on today's statement.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

jp300h said:


> If by garbage, you mean very astute and incredibly accurate, then I whole hardily agree. Restaurants on the whole have paper thin margins. So that much increase in labor is absolutely being passed on to the consumer. For every owner like the one you described, there are 9 struggling to keep the doors open and provide for their families.


So.....those struggling places depend on cheap labor to stAy open and permits the owner to take care of his family, while the wait staff should work for $3.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

I am pretty sure the average waiter makes more per hour than average uber driver and with less liability, ticketts and possibility of crashing or being abusef


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Kembolicous said:


> So.....those struggling places depend on cheap labor to stAy open and permits the owner to take care of his family, while the wait staff should work for $3.


If a server is only making $3.00/hr, then that is on them. They should find a different restaurant to work at. Besides, if it is so slow that they are only making that wage, ie no business from which to get tipped, that restaurant will be closed shortly and they need to find a new job regardless. Your post is disingenuous at best. The restaurant owner bears all the risk, the server has no "skin in the game". They can leave and go elsewhere tomorrow if they like. And as stated many, many times here, a good server in any decently busy restaurant will make much more than minimum wage.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> I am pretty sure the average waiter makes more per hour than average uber driver and with less liability, ticketts and possibility of crashing or being abusef


Yeah, and even they get screwed on pay for the most part. Plus a waiter has nothing to buy. No insurance, tires, gas, brakes, oil changes, ect, just shoes and uniform.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jan 23, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I just read the story about the senior citizen uber driver who drove a 16 hour uber ride for $9 an hour and no tip. While I haven't done uber myself, I've seen what its done to the industry as a whole, which is destroy the culture of gratuity that supplements horrendously low wages.
> 
> I recently figured I may as well stop going to establishments that expect tips. Alot of those employees that work for tips now take uber and don't tip, when they used to take taxis and tipped big because it was part of the culture. Theres no reason to patronize these people anymore.
> 
> Its one thing that jobs shift within a sector, forcing people out of taxis and into rideshare. Its another thing altogether that one company changes the culture so much that they eliminate the gratuity that made it worthwhile to begin with, for everyone. Not to mention the customers who still receive tips and are trained to take advantage of others.


or you just give them low stars if they don't tip


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

jfinks said:


> Probably would end up paying 15-20% more, the cost of the tips.
> 
> In comparison to tips from uber pax, I'm not sure if driving from point A to point B is really a tippable service. What special skills did it take to do that? A good wait staff can take orders and deliver them for up to 40 customers at a time. There is a lot more skill in that than driving from Point A to Point B.


It requires a calm demeanor, customer service skills, concern for life, driving skills...etc. there's nothing to say that a driver possesses all of those, but to that, I argue that most waitstaff don't possess all the skills that would equate to tips. I have the Uber app, they have computerized ordering. I have a car, they have trays and pitchers. I smile and greet, offer radio stations, confirm destination; they smile and greet, offer drinks and menus, refill glasses and bus food. I deliver people...they deliver burgers. Know who gets the blame if a burger is bad? The kitchen. Know who gets the blame if the Uber gps takes a longer route, faces possible low rating, and potential deactivation? Me.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> A skill we learned at 15 years old driving circles around in an empty parking lot in Dad's car...


Being a good service industry driver takes much more skill than just that. Let's be honest here, You and I have both seen many examples on this board alone of people who should _*not *_be doing this job. Yes, driving is easy, but customer service on a high level does take experience and a certain mindset. It does require a certain skill set to be customer service oriented.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Being a good service industry driver takes much more skill than just that. Let's be honest here, You and I have both seen many examples on this board alone of people who should _*not *_be doing this job. Yes, driving is easy, but customer service on a high level does take experience and a certain mindset. It does require a certain skill set to be customer service oriented.


Uber is what you make of it. There are many of us, present company included, that have formulated a way to succeed. Those that haven't just continue to complain and call others shills. Haha!


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I just read the story about the senior citizen uber driver who drove a 16 hour uber ride for $9 an hour and no tip. While I haven't done uber myself, I've seen what its done to the industry as a whole, which is destroy the culture of gratuity that supplements horrendously low wages.
> 
> I recently figured I may as well stop going to establishments that expect tips. Alot of those employees that work for tips now take uber and don't tip, when they used to take taxis and tipped big because it was part of the culture. Theres no reason to patronize these people anymore.
> 
> Its one thing that jobs shift within a sector, forcing people out of taxis and into rideshare. Its another thing altogether that one company changes the culture so much that they eliminate the gratuity that made it worthwhile to begin with, for everyone. Not to mention the customers who still receive tips and are trained to take advantage of others.


I dont tip anymore more because of this


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

PCH5150 said:


> I see it as two wrongs don't make a right, but I'm biased because I spent 18 years in the restaurant biz.


I bet you dont tip uber


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> I bet you dont tip uber


I do. Every time.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

PCH5150 said:


> I do. Every time.


If i had a dollar everytime i hear that of this forum..
I picked up about 20 drivers that I know of and never got one tip, so you do the math.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

Fair enough. I picked up a driver a couple weeks ago that didn't tip either. So what? I do. So does my wife. We made a living off of tips most of our adult lives.


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> If i had a dollar everytime i hear that of this forum..
> I picked up about 20 drivers that I know of and never got one tip, so you do the math.


Sadly, I can relate. Just Saturday night I picked up this couple..... get this, every other Uber driver can't find them/locate their house. Of course, I did. So he starts telling me how great I am and such.... next thing you know, he tells me he drives for Uber. Then he starts telling me of the things he hates about it, and how he understands why so many drivers have issues with GPS and it's not always their fault. I'm thinking, I just might have a tipper tonight, after all, he understands our plight. He can relate to shitty fares and lack of profits/tips......

Dropped him off..... "thanks" is all I got. Gave him 3 stars. I regretted it...... should have been 1.


----------



## LVN8V_BC43 (Jun 3, 2016)

FuberNYC said:


> So I picked up these 3 chicks that had a rack full of coats, 2 chairs, suitcase and some small bags. Helped them load all that chit in my car (5-10 min)
> Dropped them at their destination, helped them unload all their crap and ALL I get is a F&^% thank you


unrighteous man....
ya, i got this middle aged, middle class couple with their 14yr old daughter the other day..."brand new to Uber"...they were about to order a taxi when somebody they were talking to said heck no, go Uber..."cheaper, efficient, etc." ya....so i drive them about 5 miles to their Hotel.... $10 tip no questions/hesitations/etc.......
"Just like I would've done, they were shuffling around getting it ready before the drop off"......THIS is normal behavior....Uber definitely hurts the drivers with their marketing ga'bidge no question....but, that still doesn't JUSTIFY the lack of consideration, greed, & honesty of most of the non-tippers.

Couple that with the fact these same d-bags can then rate u as well as stiff u? Unrighteous policy....hell, almost every decent person will even tip the worst food server "something"....

And to top it all off, I just heard today that the #1 most common business write-off is now Uber transactions....."and STILL no tipping?" The whole thing is broken.


----------



## Chicago88 (Feb 7, 2016)

Great topic... I've been "jaded" by the no tipping Uber passenger. I am a great tipper, that sounds like I'm bragging but truthfully I go to the same restaurants often and I love great service from servers who know already I'm a great tipper. HOWEVER, I've been jaded when giving the valet guy $5 for getting my car....I start thinking "3 minute service and he gets $5" , also the food delivery guy - "drop off a pizza and you get $5 over the $3 delivery charge I pay"...I never used to think about the tips I give out but driving for Uber has jaded me. I also travel often, in Europe and throughout much of the world tipping is a rarity... In the US tipping is definitely required because employers under pay the server's to maintain low menu prices with expectations customers pay server for excellent service.. it seems the industry is changing. I've seen "no tip" restaurants are now becoming more common because customers weren't tipping - restaurants charge more and pay servers better (European approach).


----------



## UberSchmuber (Mar 2, 2016)

I try not to think about it, buy I have to admit I have been pulling in better money (more tips) with Lyft since I added it 10 days ago.
Example, I was headed home down Rt 35 when I got a ping nearby. Did a u-turn at the Park East Restaurant in Hazlet and went to an apartment complex at 1000 Central Avenue, Matawan just on the cheap side of the Parkway... CRAP. And where are they going... Park East! So the fare is $3.71 and to add insult to injury, they talk about cabs being more expensive AND you have to tip them. Of course this ends with a T.Y. & no tip. My inner Lewis Black nearly exploded!
This moment brought to you by Uber.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> The culprit is uber. They bent us all over and said "pucker up in the name of progress" which really means they will steal fares from paul (taxis and existing black fleets or cabs) and give it to peter (the guy that just got his license or the guy that is desperate enough to drive people for minimum wage). The only solution is for uber to get sued into oblivion because their service in reality is shit.


Uber service in definitely shit.


----------



## mghtyred (Apr 14, 2016)

Between the dinner rush and the bar crowd tonight I stopped to get something to eat.










You go out to eat, give your server 5 stars. That's the best most of them will give you.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

waiters i tip nicely, bartenders lately i feel i may start stiffing unless they are good, most barely look at you and expect 50 percent tips.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

I agree. Stiff the waiters and bar tenders but make sure to let them know uber says its ok not to tip. Wait for a reply. Their first words need to be "i always tip my uber". If they dont say that you walk and tip them 5 stars


----------

